# Merry Christmas & thank you all for being so welcoming!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

The girls and I want to wish everyone on CP a Very Merry Christmas. Also a huge thank you to all for the encouragement and help after we brought Lily into our lives!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Debby! What a beautiful card!! xxx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, so cute <3 Merry Christmas! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What an absolutely fabulous card and gorgeous furbabies! Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Very cute! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

always a pleasure to see pics of your beautiful girls.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

LOVE your card....


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. I love that you have "real" snow. I need some snow shots of my fur kids (hoping for some southern snow this year)! I can see why Lily is cold!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh deb thats so sweet. Your great and I'm happy you joined the forum !! Seeing your little darlings makes the day that little better. 

Happy Christmas !! Xoxox


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> Merry Christmas, Debby! What a beautiful card!! xxx


Thanks T, thanks for all the help you have given!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Awww! Merry christmas to you too. Chi people is a great place isnt it?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Aww, so cute <3 Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Back at you Sam, Ocean & Venus!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

zellko said:


> What an absolutely fabulous card and gorgeous furbabies! Merry Christmas to all of you.


Why thank you! You and yours have a wonderful Holiday season!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Love the card! Merry Christmas!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you and yours too...love the card...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow wow love the pose!!! <3 so cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks T, thanks for all the help you have given!


You're very welcome! My pleasure, Angel! xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas! I love the card, so perfect!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Triciad said:


> Very cute! Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha,ha,ha, thank you, I love the Christmas pic of your pack also...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas that shot is awesome of your crew


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> always a pleasure to see pics of your beautiful girls.


Thank Stella, I so appreciate all the input you have given me and love all the knowledge that you share on genetics! You have really given me so many avenues to learn more about!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> LOVE your card....


Thanks Jan, Merry Christmas to you....you're so sweet to offer to be the "siggy fairy"..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Debby, to you and your lovely girls from me and Lulu!


----------



## Ms. B's mama (Dec 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas! Your babies are precious! 

Janice


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Absolutely adorable. I love that you have "real" snow. I need some snow shots of my fur kids (hoping for some southern snow this year)! I can see why Lily is cold!


I do love the snow...the cold I would happily pass on!! Your kids would be so cute in the snow...they have the clothes too! Thanks Lynda for your help when I have asked...oh, thanks for all the clothing advice also...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Ahh deb thats so sweet. Your great and I'm happy you joined the forum !! Seeing your little darlings makes the day that little better.
> 
> Happy Christmas !! Xoxox


Thanks Sammy, you are the sweetest! You have been so encouraging and helpful. I think about you often and what you have been going through. So glad you have a great husband and your Ninja. Remember that you have two angels now looking out for you!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas !!! What a gorgeous card you got mami


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> Awww! Merry christmas to you too. Chi people is a great place isnt it?


It is a great place Annie, fun and such great knowledge. I've especially enjoyed talking to you about obedience. Lily started Novice class...they actually pulled her out in a class full of GSD's, dobermans & labs to show correctly how they all SHOULD be doing at this point. She pranced through her paces with the big burly owner of the K9 training center! So, so proud of her, thanks for all your encouragement!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> Love the card! Merry Christmas!


Aawww, thanks Michelle. You and yours have a wonderful holiday season...I love your dogs!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Debra and girls! Such a beautiful card, I love it!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Wow wow love the pose!!! <3 so cute


Treats always work, I get you guys are getting our snow today...you and your crew stay warm!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

foggy said:


> Merry Christmas! I love the card, so perfect!


Thanks Paula...it was fun in the snow. Love your two Chi's, both are gorgeous.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours too...love the card...


Thanks Kathleen! It was fun....I adore your two girls, they are so precious!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> Merry Christmas that shot is awesome of your crew


Thanks so much Christie! Thank you for doing a great job as an administrator, I. Get so much valuable information. Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Merry Christmas, Debby, to you and your lovely girls from me and Lulu!


Aawww Thanks Tina...i appreciate all of your mentoring and help this year, you've been great. You and Lulu have a good one!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ms. B's mama said:


> Merry Christmas! Your babies are precious!
> 
> Janice


Thank you Janice..love yours also! Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Merry Christmas !!! What a gorgeous card you got mami


Aawww, thanks Ann Helen...you are such a sweetie. You and Baby have a great time with your family!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Merry Christmas Debra and girls! Such a beautiful card, I love it!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Zorana. I want to thank YOU for being so sweet and of course for the shopping tips! I'm assuming you are getting the same snow we are!! I took the picture yesterday morning, I think it's going to be a very cold, long winter!! Keep your little sweeties warm...


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Fab card, wish i was as creative as you, lovely fur babies. My husband fell in love with ur little Lily, and she's the reason why we have a second one! Lol
Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Zorana. I want to thank YOU for being so sweet and of course for the shopping tips! I'm assuming you are getting the same snow we are!! I took the picture yesterday morning, I think it's going to be a very cold, long winter!! Keep your little sweeties warm...


It's my pleasure! I'm still looking forward to our play date! We did get a few (6 ) inches of snow yesterday, the roads were awful on my way to work. I want to take mimi and Leo out to see how they respond to the snow. Mojo and Lola hate it!

Speaking of shopping, tails has the LD wow padding coat in stock and I'm tempted to go there tomorrow and look at it!! But mojo is due for his annual checkup which is tomorrow too and will cost me tons. Decisions, decsions!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's my pleasure! I'm still looking forward to our play date! We did get a few (6 ) inches of snow yesterday, the roads were awful on my way to work. I want to take mimi and Leo out to see how they respond to the snow. Mojo and Lola hate it!
> 
> Speaking of shopping, tails has the LD wow padding coat in stock and I'm tempted to go there tomorrow and look at it!! But mojo is due for his annual checkup which is tomorrow too and will cost me tons. Decisions, decsions!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would love to meet anytime!! Let me know about the LD coat, I saw where they were going to carry LD. I have a number of things to exchange from DC. I love the LD puffer vest that Lynda Got for Lady...I'm thinking I need three for my girls, this winter I'd sooooo cold.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> I would love to meet anytime!! Let me know about the LD coat, I saw where they were going to carry LD. I have a number of things to exchange from DC. I love the LD puffer vest that Lynda Got for Lady...I'm thinking I need three for my girls, this winter I'd sooooo cold.


I can't remember if I saw Lady's new coat or not? I can't keep up w Lynda's shopping, lol. I think the wow coat is stunning except I'm not sure how practical it is. What are you returning to dcs?? Stuff you didn't like or didn't fit?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I can't remember if I saw Lady's new coat or not? I can't keep up w Lynda's shopping, lol. I think the wow coat is stunning except I'm not sure how practical it is. What are you returning to dcs?? Stuff you didn't like or didn't fit??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Most of my order was too big for all three, the quality of all was great. The only thing that really fit was Wooflink. I will see what they have left...I'm thinking that I really need the puffy coats as cold as this winter is. Melissa is great to work with, I am very pleased with the customer service. Can't thank you enough for sending me that way..


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Most of my order was too big for all three, the quality of all was great. The only thing that really fit was Wooflink. I will see what they have left...I'm thinking that I really need the puffy coats as cold as this winter is. Melissa is great to work with, I am very pleased with the customer service. Can't thank you enough for sending me that way..


I agree Melissa is amazing! I accidentally emailed the wrong size for my secret santa gifts for Mimi and I messaged Melissa right away, she wrote back immediately! Not only did she happen to have the LD hoodie on hand but she shipped it the next morning before I sent the small one back. 
Sometimes it takes a while to come in but her prices are unbeatable w all the sales! Will let u know if we go to tails tomorrow!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

And a Very Big Merry Christmas to you and yours!!! Love that pic!! It is so adorable.


----------

